# Need Help Finding Tiny Dia. Wire Strands



## Phillip1 (Jul 24, 2009)

Fellow Modelers,

I have been looking (unsuccessfully) for very tiny diameter stainless steel wire strands to be used for rigging (i.e zeppelins and ships). A fellow modeler gave me several strands years ago but I am now out and the friend who gave them to me is no longer alive. The detailed description of what I used is below, but I have not been able to find where I can buy this stuff. The only place it comes up on the Internet is at medical supply companies that sell in bulk (and probabaly just to doctors). 

Manufacturer: Ethicon (surgical steel monofilament/ Size 5-0/ nonsterile/code DS-35)

Pack Size: Qty. 50 (18" strands)

Does anyone know where I can buy this material (or something vey similar used by ship modelers) for mast rigging. The photo below shows how I used this material in rigging on a zeppelin model. 

Any help is appreciated.

Thanks

Phillip1


----------



## modelgeek (Jul 14, 2005)

Thanks for this post.. I just bought me a Lindeberg Graf Zepplin real cheap and I was thinking about this same detail , I never thought of surgerical steel thread. I know some Drs. but none are surgens,but I will ask around ..Jeff


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

I got some stuff like that made by Minimeca. It came in packages of X pieces and they were about 10 inches long per piece.


----------



## MightyMax (Jan 21, 2000)

try smallparts.com

Max Bryant


----------



## Y3a (Jan 18, 2001)

Control Line model airplane hobbiests use .015 stranded steel wire to connect to their planes. This wire has between 8-12 strands of even thinner steel wire. Perhaps that would do?


----------



## Skymods (Feb 5, 2001)

Piano (or music) wire is what you're looking for. A straight, stiff wire. It comes in many tiny diameters. I've always been able to find it at r/c and model railroad stores. K & S Engineering is the brand name.

Dave


----------



## Phillip1 (Jul 24, 2009)

Fellow Modelers,

Thanks to everyone who posted to my request. Based on the responses I was able to find exactly what I was looking for, so I share this information with you (below):

>Store: Ngineering.com-Part No. N2104-10 (.004" dia. wire X 10" length X 10 pieces-color bright steel)-Price: $3.65 per pack

>Store: Small Parts.com-Part No. NW-005-36-05 (.005" X 36" length X 5 pieces-color gunmetal)-Price: $9.00 per pack (approximate) purchased on amazon.com

For anybody who has not used this stuff it the ultimate accessory for any rigging chores.

Thanks again.

Phillip1


----------



## Model Man (Oct 1, 2007)

Walk into your local music shop and ask for a look at guitar strings. While gutiar strings are fine, Bass strings might be better. They look fat, but snip one end and unwind the outer coat to reveal several thinner strands. You will get yards and yards of fine steel strands for relatively low money. A music shop may even have dud or bad strings they'll just give you for free.


----------

